# MNR disputes bear numbers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MNR disputes bear numbers reached through wildlife biologists simple math
Its simple mathematics according to the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters top wildlife biologist.

According to Terry Quinney, manager of fish and wildlife services for the provincial lobbying group, the number of black bears in Ontario has been increasing exponentially each year since the Ministry of Natural Resources cancelled the spring bear hunt in 1999.

You do some simple arithmetic and you come to the conclusion there are thousands of more bears in Ontario, said Quinney.

http://www.kenoradailyminerandnews.com/story.php?id=237427


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

It's hard to beleive the MNR can say anything about the bear count's. Back in the 90's they completly botched the numbers. They way under calculated and did not issues hunting permits in some areas. This caused great property damgage by the large number of bears that were acctually there. I think in those couple of years they had bad berry crops to boot.


----------

